# Looking for a little help here - Taurus 606 holster search



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

Men: I have a blued 6 shot 606 (hence the model name), 2" ported barrel and I am in search for either a IWB or OWB holster (leather preferred).

Anybody here that might be able to point me in the right direction. If it's not specifically made for the 606, but fits and works that would be acceptable. 

Might one made, say for a S&W K frame work? Those may be in fact easier to find. My internet search has lead me nowhere, thus the reaching out for help, suggestions and leads. I have a DeSantis 028/02 made for a S&W J frame that my Taurus 85 CH (stainless) fits in perfectly. Thinking bumping up to holsters for a K frame might do the trick.

Or, better yet, if anyone has what I am looking for and wants to part with it, it might be a win-win for both parties.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

If you are still looking or for anyone else looking. Try don hume the J.I.T leather OWB belt holster. I believe they make one for Taurus 606. I have one for my G2. Great holster ,good price.


----------



## murray56 (Dec 15, 2015)

Look at Masc Holsters. They have good leather products. I have a number of their OWB holsters for my snub nose units. 
They are hand made in Turkey. Internet purchase and shipping have been very good.

I own a M617. Could not find a direct fit option. Looked at the overall measurements and determined that mine was compatible with the S&W 686-2 1/2 units. Very happy with choice.
After researching you model, you too may be able to go this direction.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Check Amazon they have a couple, seems to a ton out there. Just depends on what your looking for.


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

I found out that Falco makes a leather IWB that may very well fit my needs. Thank you, men, for the replies.


----------

